# Least favorite dog breeds!



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

I figured there was a topic for faves, why not least faves? 

GSD (show line only...they look like mutants)
Most Toy Breeds
Pitbull Terrier
Bull Terrier


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

instead of just posting the breeds, why not put why you don't like them too?

mine would be 
most toy breeds (just not my thing, I feel like I would crush them, and I have had bad experiences with many of the toy breeds.), 
hounds (again, just not my thing. some hounds are ok, and most hounds are fine if trained, but I have one too many hounds in my neighborhood howling all day long for me to like them), 
and any aggressive, badly managed dog(aggressive is fine if they can manage it, but there are idiots who just have no idea how!!)


----------



## Furby (Dec 17, 2009)

ooooooh

See GSD 's are my favorite! Then Boxers. 

And I am not talking about my least favorite.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

Furby said:


> ooooooh
> 
> See GSD 's are my favorite! Then Boxers.
> 
> And I am not talking about my least favorite.


the show or working lines gsd? there is a big difference!



bigblackdogs said:


> instead of just posting the breeds, why not put why you don't like them too?
> 
> mine would be
> most toy breeds (just not my thing, I feel like I would crush them, and I have had bad experiences with many of the toy breeds.),
> ...


my thing with toys is that you may as well have a cat. toys are so small yet so demanding. and people don't discipline them the same as they would a big dog turning them into yappy little monsters! that's why they drive me crazy


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Labradors. Too happy. I prefer a more serious dog.

S'why I have GSDs (all lines)

BTW I would like to add that the character of the GSD is the most important thing.


----------



## phileaglesfan (Dec 11, 2009)

My least favorite are toy dogs or mini noise makers. My reasoning is that the seem fragile and you can't walk within a mile of one without them acting like they are tough.


----------



## Furby (Dec 17, 2009)

Umm...... GSD's are all my favorites. I was lucky enough to have a rescue that was from show lines, real real real old show lines, never to be seen again. He was smaller by todays lines, lots of black and bit of white and brown markings. Stunning dog. But stunning looks, unseen drive and desire to work by todays standards. He was really tricky to manage. Always pushing and testing the bounds. Honest, if you look at the pics of GSD's in the 40's this dog was textbook. I was lucky to have got him from the pound! 

Then boxers.

And still no disliked dogs.

You should ask what breed I would never want to own.

St Bernard. Just because of the drewl. They slobber.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have "least favorite" breeds, but I do have breeds that I will never want to own. They're northern breeds, hound breeds, and small fluffy breeds. Nothing wrong with any of those, they just don't suit me (for various reasons).

I hope people stay away from breed-bashing here. When people start doing that it's really annoying for all, and it seems like the thread quickly gets shut down.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

canteloupe said:


> I don't have "least favorite" breeds, but I do have breeds that I will never want to own. They're northern breeds, hound breeds, and small fluffy breeds. Nothing wrong with any of those, they just don't suit me (for various reasons).
> 
> I hope people stay away from breed-bashing here. When people start doing that it's really annoying for all, and it seems like the thread quickly gets shut down.


Good post...I agree this kinda thread goes bad very quickly and lots of generalizations get made

I don't think I've come across a dog that I did not like ..but there are some I would probably not chose to own......mostly breeds that require grooming


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i love pit bulls.
i like Tosa Inu, Catahoulas, Malinois, Patterdales, thai ridgeback, Shar Pei, Chongqing, Woofies.

the rest...depends on the individual.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

hmmmmm maybe a better title would have been good. if people can't handle the thread without acting out then they shouldn't post in it, no?


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

echoica said:


> my thing with toys is that you may as well have a cat. toys are so small yet so demanding. and people don't discipline them the same as they would a big dog turning them into yappy little monsters! that's why they drive me crazy


no, see, people have toys because they don't have the space for the bigger dogs, or they just want a companion and not a dog that needs a job. and dogs are more loving than a cat, who are often independent beings. I have 1 cat who is independent and couldn't care less I existed, and another that is the polar opposite.

it all depends on the owner really.

I may get a toy when I am no longer able to safely control a big dog. (meaning I am old, and I will probably end up rescuing senior toys)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

seems fine to me. for me..its easier to post what i like...then you can figure out the rest..


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> hmmmmm maybe a better title would have been good. if people can't handle the thread without acting out then they shouldn't post in it, no?


True but I'm sure that its very hard for someone to not post a reply when they feel that there favorite breed is being bash...like I'm very sure it seems very rude for a toy breed lover to read a post saying "I dislike all toy breeds because they are all untrained yappy ankle biters"....not only is it hard to read but very untrue...especially of the owners of toy breeds on this forum who take pride in the training of their breed ,no?

I think if everyone can stay respectfull of each other then there would be no problems


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to hate toy breeds. But now I appreciate them a lot more. I love all breeds.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

bigblackdogs said:


> no, see, people have toys because they don't have the space for the bigger dogs, or they just want a companion and not a dog that needs a job. and dogs are more loving than a cat, who are often independent beings. I have 1 cat who is independent and couldn't care less I existed, and another that is the polar opposite.
> 
> it all depends on the owner really.
> 
> I may get a toy when I am no longer able to safely control a big dog. (meaning I am old, and I will probably end up rescuing senior toys)


i have one cat that is like a dog. he even wrestles with the dogs lol

some days when my dogs are acting up i sometimes think...'wow, i should have gotten a pap or something' *they are adorable* because they are easier to get under control on walks and such. but that is just lazy. and i know way too many owner like that. and for me...that is why a lot of little dogs drive me crazy. no manners!! 

i agree with you anyway...it is ALWAYS the owner!! i should have also started a thread for 'least favorite owners' haha


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

actually there is a Least favorite breed post that is quite long you can do a search for it.



echoica said:


> my thing with toys is that you may as well have a cat. toys are so small yet so demanding. and people don't discipline them the same as they would a big dog turning them into yappy little monsters! that's why they drive me crazy


Aparently you haven't met enough toy dogs if you have that view of them.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

pugmom said:


> True but I'm sure that its very hard for someone to not post a reply when they feel that there favorite breed is being bash...like I'm very sure it seems very rude for a toy breed lover to read a post saying "I dislike all toy breeds because they are all untrained yappy ankle biters"....not only is it hard to read but very untrue...especially of the owners of toy breeds on this forum who take pride in the training of their breed ,no?
> 
> I think if everyone can stay respectfull of each other then there would be no problems


i totally agree! that's why i am forewarning everyone to only say good things about the herding breeds lol


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Aparently you haven't met enough toy dogs if you have that view of them.


oh i have! that is what i base my view on  i am not generalizing. and it's not the dog's fault. it's totally the owners. some of them are actually really cute!

PS; You have absolutely GORGEOUS dogs!! i love australian shepherds!


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

echoica said:


> i agree with you anyway...it is ALWAYS the owner!! i should have also started a thread for 'least favorite owners' haha


I think everyones answer would be something like:

idiots who dont train their dogs and think its funny when they act up. 
idiots who breed their dogs 'because its cute'
idiots who think their dogs can do no wrong
etc. 





> i totally agree! that's why i am forewarning everyone to only say good things about the herding breeds lol





> GSD (show line only...they look like mutants)


you do know GSDs are a herding breed right? lol. and I happen to think only the extreme examples look like mutants. I have seen many beautiful show GSDs.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> i have one cat that is like a dog. he even wrestles with the dogs lol
> 
> some days when my dogs are acting up i sometimes think...*'wow, i should have gotten a pap or something' *they are adorable* because they are easier to get under control on walks and such. but that is just lazy*. and i know way too many owner like that. and for me...that is why a lot of little dogs drive me crazy. no manners!!
> 
> i agree with you anyway...it is ALWAYS the owner!! i should have also started a thread for 'least favorite owners' haha


just saying...there have been other "least favorite breed" threads...and they tend to not go so well

ps..see above bolded sentence...someone could easily read that you think all small dog owners are lazy because they chose small dogs


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

bigblackdogs said:


> you do know GSDs are a herding breed right? lol. and I happen to think only the extreme examples look like mutants. I have seen many beautiful show GSDs.


i don't consider show dogs to be working dogs though. conformation is a far cry from their original purpose don't you think? i think show akc/ckc etc has ruined many good breeds. but this would be a whole other thread!

case in point...you should check out the BBC documentary "pedigree dogs exposed" - you can find it on youtube. it's definitely an eye-opener for most people.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> oh i have! that is what i base my view on  i am not generalizing. and it's not the dog's fault. it's totally the owners. some of them are actually really cute!
> 
> PS; You have absolutely GORGEOUS dogs!! i love australian shepherds!


Well you haven't met enough toy dogs. GO to a kennel club or an obedience show and see all the well behaived toy dogs there. I happen to have many friends with toy dogs and I love their dogs and they are very well trained and well behaved.



echoica said:


> i don't consider show dogs to be working dogs though. conformation is a far cry from their original purpose don't you think? i think show akc/ckc etc has ruined many good breeds. but this would be a whole other thread!
> 
> case in point...you should check out the BBC documentary "pedigree dogs exposed" - you can find it on youtube. it's definitely an eye-opener for most people.


Working dogs can be show dogs. My dog Hawkeye is a show dog, a herding dog, a tracking dog, and obedience dog, and an agility dog. I find that comment very insulting. the AKC and CKC hasn't ruined any dogs it's breeders and breed clubs that make a breed what it is NOT a kennel club like the AKC.

and that "Shockumentary" is very bias, I suggest you actually talk with some responcible dog breeders instead of relying on a piece of video that showed you the worst of the worst and then tryed to pass it off as "this is how it all is"


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

ok...if a mod would like to delete this thread...please feel free to do so?? 

it was just for fun!! but apparently it is too sensitive a topic


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

lol. I watched that show. multiple times. I happen to think it is a bunch of propaganda against show dogs. sure, there is truth to it, sure, breed standards could be changed.

Keep in mind, that documentary shows ONE extreme and ONLY that extreme. They don't bother to point out the good points of breeding and dog shows nor do they bother to point out that MOST breeders wouldn't dream of behaving that way. Of course there are bad breeders but there are also excellent breeders that help keep their lines healthy.

I do think the ridgeback breeders were ridicules about the ridgeless puppies being culled.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

its a dog forum. the people who come here are insanely obaessed with their dogs...myself included.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Well you haven't met enough toy dogs. GO to a kennel club or an obedience show and see all the well behaived toy dogs there. I happen to have many friends with toy dogs and I love their dogs and they are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Working dogs can be show dogs. My dog Hawkeye is a show dog, a herding dog, a tracking dog, and obedience dog, and an agility dog. I find that comment very insulting. the AKC and CKC hasn't ruined any dogs it's breeders and breed clubs that make a breed what it is NOT a kennel club like the AKC.


sorry you are so offended by this conversation *backs away* 

wow this board is not very friendly!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> sorry you are so offended by this conversation *backs away*
> 
> wow this board is not very friendly!


This board is full of very friendly people...you just jumped in with both feet into a very hot button topic...along with pit bulls, Cesar, and bybs 


This is a dog lover forum ....no one really liks seeing there dogs baged on


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> sorry you are so offended by this conversation *backs away*
> 
> wow this board is not very friendly!


we usually are very friendly, but you just poked a sorespot without knowing it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

totally friendly..

but dog people have this thing we hate...breed predjudice. anything that smacks of that is usually viewed with suspicion.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Today, my least favorite breed is the miniature schnauzer


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

pugmom said:


> This board is full of very friendly people...you just jumped in with both feet into a very hot button topic...along with pit bulls, Cesar, and bybs
> 
> This is a dog lover forum ....no one really liks seeing there dogs baged on


you just all wait until i get going on a few of my own hot button topics (mostly related to rescue and animal rights)  

i forgot to mention i don't like pitbulls either lol...but only because i find them unattractive! <-- sorry just poking fun 'cause you brought them up!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> you just all wait until i get going on a few of my own hot button topics (mostly related to rescue and animal rights)
> 
> i forgot to mention i don't like pitbulls either lol...but only because i find them unattractive! <-- sorry just poking fun 'cause you brought them up!


I would suggest posting a few more happy topics and doing some board searches before bringing up those topics.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

echoica said:


> you just all wait until i get going on a few of my own hot button topics (mostly related to rescue and animal rights)
> 
> i forgot to mention i don't like pitbulls either lol...but only because i find them unattractive! <-- sorry just poking fun 'cause you brought them up!



Thats ok there are plenty of APBT lovers and owners(me being one) on DF to balance you out ...


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I would suggest posting a few more happy topics and doing some board searches before bringing up those topics.


don't worry...i don't think i will ever start talking about that stuff. people go way too crazy!!  at the very least i will bring up my post stats first to lend to my credibility. can i transfer some in from some other boards?? haha


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

> I would suggest posting a few more happy topics and doing some board searches before bringing up those topics.


^listen to that advice.  I have purposely sat back and watched the flames rise on some topics, just because I knew it would go down, and fast. IDK why I bit on this one.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Thats ok there are plenty of APBT lovers and owners(me being one) on DF to balance you out ...


haha! thank you, i appreciate that


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Thats ok there are plenty of APBT lovers and owners(me being one) on DF to balance you out ...


*raises hand!!!* I love APBTs too! lol. I think almost everyone here does. to many owners of them for them to be ignorant about the breed really. besides disliking the look, what other reason is there to hate them if you actually know the facts, and not the ones the media spoon feeds you?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pugmom said:


> Thats ok there are plenty of APBT lovers and owners(me being one) on DF to balance you out ...


Oh you guys with your vicious 100pound man eating beasts with locking jaws


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Oh you guys with your vicious 100pound man eating beasts with locking jaws


I almost spit water all over my laptop. bad time to take a drink of water I guess!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Oh you guys with your vicious 100pound man eating beasts with locking jaws


oh and you with your show,herding, tracking breed...just showing off so the whole world will love you....for shame for shame


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

bigblackdogs said:


> *raises hand!!!* I love APBTs too! lol. I think almost everyone here does. to many owners of them for them to be ignorant about the breed really. besides disliking the look, what other reason is there to hate them if you actually know the facts, and not the ones the media spoon feeds you?


the problem here in this city i live...we have a lot of bully breed dogs shipped here through rescue because of bsl in other parts of the country. we have an over-abundance of these dogs at this point. and there are also a lot of byb for them here too. and the 'tough' people (if you know what i mean) get them, chain them outside and do not train them properly. they give them a bad rep and it ruins it for the people who are good owners. so sad!! we have to be careful going to the dog park because there are several 'tough' guys from the so-called hood who go there with their dogs and it is always a fight waiting to happen. they form packs and surround the other dogs and everything. it's no wonder so many people are scared of the bully breeds. that is the unfortunate truth.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pugmom said:


> oh and you with your show,herding, tracking breed...just showing off so the whole world will love you....for shame for shame


Oh what can you do. We're all gunna die in two years anyways


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> dogs are more loving than a cat


I must disagree ^_^









Also, the show dog "Mutants" I've worked with have done ok for themselves


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for defending my beloved toy dogs. I certainly don't think I'm lazy for having papillons. (Apparently you haven't been around many paps, let alone my Mia)


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Thank you for defending my beloved toy dogs. I certainly don't think I'm lazy for having papillons. (Apparently you haven't been around many paps, let alone my Mia)


actually if you read the rest of posts you would see i love paps! they would be my first choice for toy!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have to admit, they'd be in my top 5! Shih Tzu edge them out just a little (I had one when I was younger...loved him).


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

why is everyone making assumptions about what i have and haven't seen. i do dog training part-time and work in an animal shelter. trust me, i have seen A LOT.



Xeph said:


> I must disagree ^_^


omg that cat pic is so adorable!! i love it


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a sore spot, lol. Especially the cat comment. I don't particularly like cats so it always annoys me when people say 'why not just get a cat?' I don't want a cat, I don't like cats....

Anyways, stick around and post, it's a friendly group. These threads just always turn sour and we've had some real instances of breed bashing lately. I think everyone's on edge a bit.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> omg that cat pic is so adorable!! i love it


Ha, that's Kaia, my Siamese ^_^ She's the friendliest cat you could ever meet. Sleeps with the dog.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> It's a sore spot, lol. Especially the cat comment. I don't particularly like cats so it always annoys me when people say 'why not just get a cat?' I don't want a cat, I don't like cats....


I don't get that either. I love cats, but I think they are nothing like dogs, whatever the size of the dog. I've heard people make that comment before about small dogs (the "why not get a cat?" comments -- they seem pretty common) and I always think they must not have much experience with cats.


----------



## echoica (Dec 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Ha, that's Kaia, my Siamese ^_^ She's the friendliest cat you could ever meet. Sleeps with the dog.


my maine **** rescue who thinks he is a dog...he is my big snuggle muffin too hehe





















canteloupe said:


> I don't get that either. I love cats, but I think they are nothing like dogs, whatever the size of the dog. I've heard people make that comment before about small dogs (the "why not get a cat?" comments -- they seem pretty common) and I always think they must not have much experience with cats.


oh you should meet my riley cat. he is the closest to being a dog-cat ever i think. he even knows tricks lol (yes, i have a lot of time on my hands apparently)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A dog lover by choice, a cat lover because my cat tells me I have to be.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

echoica said:


> oh you should meet my riley cat. he is the closest to being a dog-cat ever i think. he even knows tricks lol (yes, i have a lot of time on my hands apparently)


Oh, that's true. Actually, I know one dog-like cat and, coincidentally, he's also a maine ****. All his mannerisms and behaviors are like a dog's. I've even seen him pant.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I have to meet these friendly cats! Have met scores of cats in my life, none of them nice. Don't like cats. I like animals and I feed them, a stray cat I was feeding in college only bit and scratched me.

Least favorite dog breeds. We're just listing, no need to fight. Don't we have least favorites of everything? My least favorite dog breeds (I doubt very much I will ever, ever own one - but of course I like all dogs in general and I treat them with respect and kindness):

Pit Bulls
Shar Peis
Chow Chows
Neapolitan Mastiffs
Dogue de Bordeaux
Presa Canarios
Dogo Argentino
Pekingese
Japanese Chins
Affenpinschers
Chihuahuas

That said, I walk up to any of these breeds if they seem friendly enough and chat with the owner as dogs are one of my all-time favorite subjects.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to be a cat person. 100% cat person. I had about 15 cats in my household when I was a kid. All running around and me loving them. Now I have a dog because me and my bf wanted a pet and I first thought "lets get a kitty" but he doesn't like cats, so we decided on the dog. OMG I have been missing out my whole. I will probably never have a cat again. Dogs are so much better IMO. Honestly, no matter how dog-like they are, they are not dogs. And I definitely would not choose a cat over a toy breed.

I almost took in a stray chi about a month ago but he kept running away from me!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Terrie said:


> I used to be a cat person. 100% cat person. I had about 15 cats in my household when I was a kid. All running around and me loving them. Now I have a dog because me and my bf wanted a pet and I first thought "lets get a kitty" but he doesn't like cats, so we decided on the dog. OMG I have been missing out my whole. I will probably never have a cat again. Dogs are so much better IMO. Honestly, no matter how dog-like they are, they are not dogs. And I definitely would not choose a cat over a toy breed.
> 
> I almost took in a stray chi about a month ago but he kept running away from me!


Why not have both? my house will never be balanced without onedog and one cat.

That being said, I love all dogs biut will most likely never own a northern breed dog because I'm LAZY.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, really, I honestly like all dogs, and can appreciate the unique qualities of all breeds.

I would probably least prefer to own hounds, and some of the more independent nordic breeds.

However, I still greatly appreciate and enjoy all breeds when they belong to other people.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

echoica said:


> I figured there was a topic for faves, why not least faves?


I'll preface this by saying I never met one I didn't adore, but the English Bulldog is my least favorite.

In my youth (many decades ago), I read with much interest about their development:
-the wide chest, short bowed legs and small hind quarters for better agility to keep away from the bulls' horns
-the deep facial wrinkles to drain blood away from the eyes
-the undershot bite and massive facial structure to better allow for breathing whilst holding onto the bull

What we have today is an albeit sweet, but sickly dog which:
-is incapable of conceiving and delivering by natural means, 
-with barely enough athleticism and agility to keep away from an angry butterfly, let alone an angry bull,
-a dog which, assuming it wasn't first impaled on the horns, would succumb to a heart attack under such physical pressure, and
-a dog which has enough trouble breathing during sleep, let alone flying around, holding onto the nose of an enraged bull

Every period drawing or painting of a "real" Bulldog I've ever seen, looks (to me) very much like today's Pit Bull or AmStaff, and not our loveable English Bulldog. So where did this ridiculous form and heroic breed descriptions come from?!?

I truly love these dogs. And nobody is looking for a bull-baiting breed. But I wish the parent and Kennel Clubs would change the breed standard to allow for a healthier, longer-lived and more athletic dog, rather than the sweet, pathetic caricature we're left with today. 

There. Glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dog<Cat said:


> Why would a dog person have a least favorite? Kind of an oxy-moron. I have no least favorite.


Not really. One can be a dog fan or dog person without liking every variety that's out there. It's kind of like loving a certian band without being a fan of every one of their songs. You don't have to like EVERYTHING in order to be a good dog person/fan/etc. 

That's not to say you can treat a certian dog badly because he's not a breed you favor...but I seriouely doubt anyone here would do such a thing


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

For me the least likely to own is a Pug. 

I had a friend who had one and he was the most annoying dog I have ever met. It's like a bad name association; if you went to school with a jerk named Ken than you could never name your son Ken. Well I could never own a Pug.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dog<Cat said:


> `
> Then I would call that person a "certain breed of dog person". Not a dog person in general. I look at dogs as something more than just a variety. Of all the different breeds of dogs I know that there is still a personality in each and every dog and type of dog. Therefore I must be forced to judge on looks alone. That is something I cannot do. I get your point though.


I think you're taking it a little too literally. Say for example that I'm not a big Poodle fan. That doesn't mean I turn away from every Poodle I see (I've in fact met plenty that I liked). It just means they aren't top of my list for favorite breeds. I can like THAT specific Poodle (that I'm currently meeting) without completely loving the Poodle breed. 

So I'm still a dog person, I still love and respect the good dogs I meet, I just might not actively go out of my way to find new Poodles (or whatever) to come across.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

echoica said:


> the show or working lines gsd? there is a big difference!
> 
> my thing with toys is that you may as well have a cat. toys are so small yet so demanding. and people don't discipline them the same as they would a big dog turning them into yappy little monsters! that's why they drive me crazy


That doesn't make any sense. Dogs and cats are completely different species! Here's the thing; I want a dog...... that is small. lol

The rest of your quote, wow, such sweeping generalizations! I own 2 toy breeds and specifically want them because they are constant companions. You call that "demanding". My dogs are trained and disciplined.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My least favorite breed would be the Yorkie. Why? I am afraid of them. 
Well, I at least get a little nervous around them and don't trust them. I have gotten nailed by one and I was just standing there. My dogs have on a few different occasions been bit by Yorkies at shows. Once it happened while my dog was sleeping under my chair. She came flying out with a Yorkie hanging on her cheek. My vet has also gotten nabbed by Yorkies and a friend who is a breeder has. That said, I am sure that somewhere there are great Yorkies. I just have not met them.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Inga said:


> My least favorite breed would be the Yorkie. Why? I am afraid of them.
> Well, I at least get a little nervous around them and don't trust them. I have gotten nailed by one and I was just standing there. My dogs have on a few different occasions been bit by Yorkies at shows. Once it happened while my dog was sleeping under my chair. She came flying out with a Yorkie hanging on her cheek. My vet has also gotten nabbed by Yorkies and a friend who is a breeder has. That said, I am sure that somewhere there are great Yorkies. I just have not met them.


I dog sat a Yorkie back in October. He was definitely pretty intense. I don't know that I was scared of him biting me but I was definitely scared of squishing him!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I knew a really sweet Yorkie. Her name was Dolly and she was a tiny little thing. If you were sitting down next to her she would roll over for belly rubs. She also didn't want to walk, she preferred to be carried. Somehow she did it in a sweet way, rather than bratty. I've groomed a few Yorkies too and they were all fine. Maybe it's a regional thing! lol


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

prntmkr said:


> I'll preface this by saying I never met one I didn't adore, but the English Bulldog is my least favorite.
> 
> In my youth (many decades ago), I read with much interest about their development:
> -the wide chest, short bowed legs and small hind quarters for better agility to keep away from the bulls' horns
> ...


I agree 100%! Poor bulldogs.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Any dog is demanding and I don't see what makes toy dogs more demanding than larger dogs.  My chihuahua requires the same amount of care as my beagle. My chihuahua had the energy of a BC and the stamina of a husky. That dog could run for hours! 

I hate that so many people wouldn't have hounds, they've never met a well trained hound! I'm not getting touchy because someone doesn't like my breed I just feel as though they should meet Hallie .
I don't think I would ever have a husky, or any northern breed, just because they're known for being independent and because of that they can be hard to train. I don't think I could have a dog that was so independent it was hard to train. Hallie picks up on tricks the fastest I've ever seen a dog do so, and I think that dog would jump off a cliff if I asked her to as long as she got a treat out of it!  I also probably wouldn't have a puli, dreads are just not my thing! haha.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I hate that so many people wouldn't have hounds, they've never met a well trained hound!


That's not true. I've met many well trained Hounds. I still wouldn't own one, but I do admire many.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Xeph said:


> That's not true. I've met many well trained Hounds. I still wouldn't own one, but I do admire many.


My comment was more aimed at people who bash the breed while saying they wouldn't own one. You are being repectful when saying you wouldn't own one, too many people talk about how they bark constantly and aren't housetrained. They really haven't met well trained examples of the breed.


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

Hallie said:


> My comment was more aimed at people who bash the breed while saying they wouldn't own one. You are being repectful when saying you wouldn't own one, too many people talk about how they bark constantly and aren't housetrained. They really haven't met well trained examples of the breed.


oh I know I haven't met good example of a hound/beagle. I wish I have. I love their look. I just hate how when left out for hours (like my stupid neighbors arggg) the seem to howl at everything going by. it gets annoying. I have seen very few other beagles, and when I do, I am unable to meet them for one reason or another.

I have wanted to meet your Hallie ever since you have posted pictures of her. she looked like a well loved, trained dog (unlike the one in my neighborhood. that dog gets out all the time. it get really obnoxious around Jazz too.)


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Dog<Cat said:


> Why would a dog person have a least favorite? Kind of an oxy-moron. I have no least favorite.


Okay, I'll try to explain. I love ice cream. I don't despise any ice cream. I would try and eat any flavor. However, my favorite is vanilla, and my least favorite pistachio. I don't hate pistachio, I don't even not like pistachio, it's just my least favorite. Least favorite means the least of your favorites. Most people have rankings. The thread is not: what breed do you hate, or not even what breed don't you like. It's what breed is your LEAST favorite 

In dog world this means that I could one day end up with a sterling example of one of my least favorite breeds.. And like it. I agree about the personality to be a huge deciding factor.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

bigblackdogs said:


> oh I know I haven't met good example of a hound/beagle. I wish I have. I love their look. I just hate how when left out for hours (like my stupid neighbors arggg) the seem to howl at everything going by. it gets annoying. I have seen very few other beagles, and when I do, I am unable to meet them for one reason or another.
> 
> I have wanted to meet your Hallie ever since you have posted pictures of her. she looked like a well loved, trained dog (unlike the one in my neighborhood. that dog gets out all the time. it get really obnoxious around Jazz too.)


I understand where you're coming from. A constant beagle bay would definitely get annoying in no time! It just seems beagles are wrongly known for untrainability and, of course, their barking. At least you acknowledge there are trainable hounds out there that don't act horribly.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

phileaglesfan said:


> My least favorite are toy dogs or mini noise makers. My reasoning is that the seem fragile and you can't walk within a mile of one without them acting like they are tough.


People generally say toys are very noisy...but you can actually teach a dog not to bark constantly.

I use to be large dog person and thought the same way, until I got my yorki-poo. Little dogs are very sweet, and even thou they are small they do learn not to be under your feet. Also, not all of them act tough - my dog is constantly bullied by bigger dogs and I sometimes wish she'd just nip at them to get them the hell off her! 

Back to topic.... I don't like chows: too much hair and not enough personality.
Also: dogs that drool excessively - it's nasty... like mastiffs, boxers etc. I don't dislike them as dogs, but I can't stand a dog that slobbers everywhere.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Hallie said:


> I hate that so many people wouldn't have hounds, they've never met a well trained hound! I'm not getting touchy because someone doesn't like my breed I just feel as though they should meet Hallie .


Scent hounds are pretty close to the bottom of my list of favorite breeds too.  For me, it's mostly just a looks thing - they don't visually appeal to me. (Although bloodhounds can be quite beautiful). The barking/baying also has something to do with it. Yes, that can be trained, but I appreciate having a naturally quiet dog.

OTOH, when I say they're close to the bottom of my list, that doesn't mean that I would never own one. I can't think of a breed (or cross) that I wouldn't have in my home under the right circumstances. I like variety! I feel like I read a lot of people saying they would never have a lab, too. Which at first makes me feel kind of offended - like what's wrong with my dog? But I was pretty adamant about not getting a lab (or cross) myself before I got Sophie (labxchessie?). -And- different preferences is what makes the forums interesting.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

waterbaby said:


> Scent hounds are pretty close to the bottom of my list of favorite breeds too.  For me, it's mostly just a looks thing - they don't visually appeal to me. (Although bloodhounds can be quite beautiful). The barking/baying also has something to do with it. Yes, that can be trained, but I appreciate having a naturally quiet dog.
> 
> OTOH, when I say they're close to the bottom of my list, that doesn't mean that I would never own one. I can't think of a breed (or cross) that I wouldn't have in my home under the right circumstances. I like variety! I feel like I read a lot of people saying they would never have a lab, too. Which at first makes me feel kind of offended - like what's wrong with my dog? But I was pretty adamant about not getting a lab (or cross) myself before I got Sophie (labxchessie?). -And- different preferences is what makes the forums interesting.


I have absolutely no problem with people who wouldn't own a hound. They certainly weren't my first choice when I had a chance to get a dog of my own, even though I'd grown up with nothing but beagles. I just hate when people misunderstand the breed or are just simply ignorant because that's when they start bashing the breed and dispelling myths like "Beagles can't be potty trained,can't listen, or bark 24/7." I guess it's the same way you feel if someone says "Labs are always uncontrollable and are always hyper". The hound look isn't very appealing to most people, and I can see why, they're very far from regal or majestic looking. Most look like big goofballs


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> I knew a really sweet Yorkie. Her name was Dolly and she was a tiny little thing. If you were sitting down next to her she would roll over for belly rubs. She also didn't want to walk, she preferred to be carried. Somehow she did it in a sweet way, rather than bratty. I've groomed a few Yorkies too and they were all fine. Maybe it's a regional thing! lol


I don't know about that. Today someone started a thread about their Yorkie biting them and their father. They are not from my region. Like I said, I am certain their are nice Yorkies out there somewhere. They wouldn't be so popular if they didn't have some good points.

I thought I had met one. One of my co-workers had one and every time she would bring it in to visit the little dog seemed like such a good little dog. Then she told me how many times the dog had snapped at family members including her children. Just increased my apprehension about the breed.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> I don't know about that. Today someone started a thread about their Yorkie biting them and their father. They are not from my region. Like I said, I am certain their are nice Yorkies out there somewhere. They wouldn't be so popular if they didn't have some good points.


Inga, there are many good yorkies out there but because they are so popular they are over bred and there are many bad ones out there too. Couple that with the fact that many owners coddle their Yorkies and never discipline them and you got snappy under socialized little dogs.

I've been looking for one and I'll tell you that there are so many BYB out there it's ruining their reputation.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> Inga, there are many good yorkies out there but because they are so popular they are over bred and there are many bad ones out there too. Couple that with the fact that many owners coddle their Yorkies and never discipline them and you got snappy under socialized little dogs.
> 
> I've been looking for one and I'll tell you that there are so many BYB out there it's ruining their reputation.


Oh believe me. Nobody knows what that is like more then me. I have had Rotties for 32 years now and they had the same issue. They went from wonderful family dog to many people wanting them all dead.

I don't want Yorkies dead, I just don't want them biting me or my dogs. I can't imagine owning a dog that I couldn't pick up (assuming I could lift it) or work with it in any other manner for fear it might bite me. Guess that is why I stick with my Rotties. I know I can do anything to them and don't fear my own dogs.


----------



## NDpups (Jun 25, 2012)

There is only one breed I really really dislike. Border Collies. I've never seen one I like or have the slightest tolerance for.
All others are OK. I used to dislike Boxers, but the breeders seem to have improved their temperament by leaps and bounds recently. Border Colllie people should consult them.

My favorite breeds: Spaniels, Labs and all sporting dogs - so happy-go-lucky, Standard Poodle - the ultimate in versatility, GSD (the only herder I truly love, the others are too specialized for me.)


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I hate smoosh faced anything because I think it's ugly and deformed and unhealthy... that's about it, though I only truly LIKE sighthounds and GSDs and Golden Retrievers. I also don't like small dogs... just think they are annoying and ugly and scruffy... but I do like Paps... they are cute!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't particularily 'dislike' any breed, either. There are several I definitely would never choose to own, and there are lots I would prefer over others, etc but I definitely don't really dislike any 'breed' but I do dislike some individual dogs that's for sure.

If I had to answer though, probably my 'least' favourite, or atleast one of my least favourite is a mixed breed, and that would be the Labradoodles or Goldendoodles. I am not bashing them in anyway, but every single one of them that I have met personally, which is 6, have been incredibly obnoxious, stupid dogs. The others I've seen, that haven't met, at dog parks or walks in the neighborhood, etc.. have also seemed to be equally obnoxious and stupid, so I'm not particularily blaming this on the 'breed(s)'.. perhaps just every single one I've seen has owners that don't train properly.. IDK. Aside from that though, I just don't like their looks.

Other breeds I wouldn't own, for various personal reasons are : poodles, and most other hypoallergenic breeds, as well as brachy breeds - don't have issues with them as dogs, I just don't particularily like the way they look, and the brachy breeds I'm concerned about because I like to travel, if I ever want to fly my dogs with me somewhere..I couldn't bring them, etc. I also would not own any breed of dog that required horrendous amounts of grooming, shaving, trimming, etc. If it can't be maintained by me simply just brushing a few times a week, and bathing a few times a year then its not for me. 

Mmm.. that's about it.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

I tend to like dogs that were bread for a reason besides being a lap dog. I will say that I agree that it's usually the dog and not the breed, but I don't like the way most "non-sporting" dogs look. I'd never own a Shih tzu, Pekingese, Bichon Frise, Lhasa Apso... any kind of dog that it's considered acceptable to put bows in their hair. I'm not really a fan of any toy or small dog except for maybe the Papillon. Though I'd never own one...


----------



## denise3099 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nothing that drools!!!!!!! I hate drool. it's so disgusting. And I don't like the smushed face. other than that I like little and big and thin and muscly--basically anything. But I couldn't own anything that sheds. Or anything I'm allergic to. I love a nice big humongous dog, but I don't think I could own one.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't particularly dislike any specific breeds because even some that have features I dislike pretty much always have lots of good things about them too. I will say that I prefer a dog that is as moderate as possible...short flat coats, no special grooming needs, longish muzzles, prick ears, preferably with a full-length tail, 20-40 pounds. Dogs that meet those attributes pretty much all make it onto my favorites list. I think I could appreciate a dog with basically any temperament...it just comes down to whether I can provide for them properly in my current life situation.



Hallie said:


> I hate that so many people wouldn't have hounds, they've never met a well trained hound! I'm not getting touchy because someone doesn't like my breed I just feel as though they should meet Hallie .


I'll admit to having a negative association with beagles because of a really unpleasant experience living with a roommate that had one. But she was seriously not trained AT ALL (and not because my roommate tried and failed...she just didn't do training and got super uptight whenever I tried to help) and I've been trying to change my emotional reaction to them, because it really isn't fair. Hallie seems like a perfectly nice dog in the pictures and videos you post. 



NDpups said:


> I used to dislike Boxers, but the breeders seem to have improved their temperament by leaps and bounds recently. Border Colllie people should consult them.


For some reason this comment is making me laugh so much. xD


----------



## Lafiel (Jun 20, 2012)

I think lumping any breed into a category of dislike based on size is ridiculous. I hate hearing things like "small dogs are yappy" and "big dogs can bite/jump/hurt you" ... any dog can have problems, it comes down to how they are trained, which for the most part falls on the owners. Some dogs do have certain characteristics, and those reasons are more acceptable for not enjoying a certain breed. Saying you feel like you're going to squish a small dog is pretty silly though, I've yet to hear it happen, and I'd hate to think about what these people say of cats. Are they squishable too?

I go for smaller dogs simply for convince, they have smaller everything, including meals, which is cost effective. And poops, which is a bonus I think many people overlook, haha. I also enjoy a 'lap dog' ... as much as that Great Dane thinks it's a lap dog, it's sadly just not going to happen. 

I like dogs that will listen to me, and I feel Bassets (and hounds in general) are likely ruled out for that reason... and their drool, and single minded food drive, and their heath problems, so it would likely be one of my least favourite dogs to own; I personally still like the dogs, just wouldn't want to own one.

The only thing I have serious problems with are breeding when the poor breed has serious health problems or is only bred for a unique look, even if they're a wonderful family oriented dog, that's when I have problems with a breed.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

There are *a lot* of dog breeds that I just don't like, but I'll just stick to the ones that I really really don't like! And I hope I don't hurt anyone's feelings when I say these are my least favorite breeds. I'll just do the AKC registered ones:

Any dog that has a smashed in face 
Affenpinscher
Brussel Griffon
Boston Terrier
French Bulldog
Japanese Chin
Shih Tzu
Peke

All bully breeds
Pit Bull
Rottie
Dobie
AmStaff
Cane Corso

Here are the rest:
Aussie Cattle Dog
Bedlington Terrier
Belgian Shepherd
Boxer
Neapolitan Mastiff
Bullmastiff
French Mastiff
Min Pin
Irish Terrier
Irish Water Spaniel
Kerry Blue Terrier
Schnauzers


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

I like all breeds but there are several breeds I wouldn't own because I don't have the time or energy to keep them properly stimulated.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't find myself with a dislike for particular breeds. I do dislike some traits, but that is a different thing. I have great admiration for most breeds. For instance I love watching working breeds do what they were bred for . . . but know better than to imagine myself managing one at this point in time.

I do have a list of qualities (traits) that I would rather live with than others. I do have a list of phenotypic qualities that I avoid due to my own phenotypic preferences or due to the health related issues that these traits increase the risk of . . . and that I would rather not deal with. For instance I have always liked a boxy faced look and the look of a heavy boned build and pendant or low tipped ears. This probably has to do with my very first heart dog - a working American Cocker (mix? - he was an abandoned dog we took in). Even though my eye is drawn to these traits I avoid them in their greatest exaggerated form. 

So as far as the overall idea of 'disliking' a breed, I can't honestly think of one that I do. I find that with most dogs I can find wonderful bits that melt my heart if I take the time to get to know them. 

SOB


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't think of any breeds I actively "dislike". There are many (pretty much anything but Aussies) that aren't on my short list to own, though.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

spanielorbust said:


> I don't find myself with a dislike for particular breeds. I do dislike some traits, but that is a different thing. I have great admiration for most breeds.


There are several breeds I dislike grooming, but I find that even though I dislike grooming some breeds, I appreciate that they are probably very good pets. 

Having said that, I can't stand Goldendoodles, or any 'oodle of the sort. Poodles are great. Golden Retrievers are great. I don't even like looking at Goldendoodles, but a lot of that is because I cannot stand to groom them or deal with their owners, lol. Not to be offensive. There are some great 'doodles out there, and there are some great owners of them, but the ratio I find of those that are great and those I want slap in the face is ridiculous.

As for other breeds, I don't like the look or personality of most Cocker Spaniels or Schnauzers, but I wouldn't say I dislike them- They are just not for me.......


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I can't think of any breeds that I dislike per se but there are many that I would love to have that I know I am not equipped to have and there are others that I don't have any interest in at all.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't have a thing agains some breeds, I just dislike spacific dogs.


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of really short noses and braechiaphalic breeds of dogs. I love long noses. That said, it's purely aesthetic, if I were to own one I'm sure I'd love them just the same as my lovely long nosed dogs.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Akitas...
Very unpredictable ...I cant seem to read this dogs intentions.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think my only 'no', is wire-haired breeds. I don't enjoy touching them, so it'd make petting unfun. Otherwise? I'm all about the individual animal, as a rule. 

Though when I go out to SEEK a dog, it's another thing entirely, and I have a list of specific things I want. That's different, somehow, than not liking the other breeds. (I WILL someday have a springer from a responsible breeder, because they embody my ideal dog - well, them and Rats, but I've got the rat )


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh man, I had to go back through and make sure I didn't say anything stupid. This is an old thread. 

There's a lot of traits in certain breeds I don't care to have to deal with but I like most dogs as individuals. I've met dogs of many different breeds that I just adore. If it's not a papillon or a small to medium herding breed, I don't really have a desire to own one at this point.


----------



## ACD2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im not a fan of GSD's, huskies springers, or cocker spaniels (i just dislike the texture of spaniel hair). I don't HATE them by any means but they aren't dogs a gravitate to what so ever. but really it
depends on the indeviduals. I can honestly say I have met indeviduals of all those breeds that made me go " okay maybe I like these dogs more than I think" but they are not dogs that I would own.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I look more for an individual dog I connect with. When I was looking for a puppy 3 1/2 years ago, before finding Buster, I didnt have a specific breed I was looking for. I cant think of any I'd refuse to own based only on the dogs breed. Ive had to learn to meet Busters needs and I imagine future dogs will be no different.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

My 'dislike' comes from more a personality point of view when it comes to dogs... Or anyone for that matter. I don't care for 'selfish & catlike' breeds, breeds that have a 'what's in for me' attitude. I tend to gravitate to dogs that have a 'what can I do for YOU' attitude lol.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

There are no breeds that I really dislike, I don't look at them and go "ewww" or anything like that, and I would make friends with a dog of any breed if I liked the individual dog.

I don't particularly like brachy breeds. And generally any dog that's been selectively bred so much that it looks unnatural and unhealthy, like shar pei and English bulldogs. And Dachshund.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Foyerhawk said:


> just think they are annoying and ugly and scruffy...



...  That's not very nice...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> There are no breeds that I really dislike, I don't look at them and go "ewww" or anything like that, and I would make friends with a dog of any breed if I liked the individual dog.
> 
> I don't particularly like brachy breeds. And generally any dog that's been selectively bred so much that it looks unnatural and unhealthy, like shar pei and English bulldogs. And Dachshund.


I'm thr same, although I wouldn't own Nortic breeds like huskies or Sammie's & the like, If I saw one or was approached by one I wouldn't be all like 'ewww get away!' the reason I won't own ferris. Breeds are that thy are just not compatible with my personality or lifestyle, & my decision is more about thr dig's feelings then my own, as I actually think Nortic/toy breeds are AWESOME but they aren't compatible wih us or our lifestyle & it wouldn't be fair to them.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> I also don't like small dogs... just think they are annoying and ugly and scruffy.


I have the same issue with some people!!

Regarding dogs though, no particular breed I dislike. Once upon a time I would have said I hated poodles. But that was more an issues with the horrible poodle my grandmother owned when I was a kid. I now own a dog that is part poodle, part schnauzer and think he is awesome and love his scruffiness.
I do prefer owning a toy breed, I'm more comfortable with that size, but I am more than happy to fuss over and pet a large breed any time.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I don't care for:
Boxers
Akitas
Shiba Inus 
American Eskimos

Because I've met many, many of these and I'm just not compatible with their personalities.

I'm sure there are exceptions to everything though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You know, I'm not a 'tiny dog' person, either, but I have to admit... I've seen some AWESOME Tiny Dogs. Like this Chi:


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Most dog breeds I have no interest in owning. Since I only have resources for one (or two) at a time, I will only have a GSD as a large dog choice and *undecided* as a small dog choice. I love love my shih tzu but I don't love the grooming that's been required for him these past 12 years. I've also owned a pom (Princess Bedwell) and a papillon (Merlin) that were great dogs and a bit easier on the upkeep. Seriously leaning towards papillon again for my next small dog.


----------



## NDpups (Jun 25, 2012)

Lafiel said:


> I go for smaller dogs simply for convince, they have smaller everything, including meals, which is cost effective. And poops, which is a bonus I think many people overlook, haha. I also enjoy a 'lap dog' ... as much as that Great Dane thinks it's a lap dog, it's sadly just not going to happen.
> 
> .


One other feature that I like about small dogs is they cannot jump your ordinary height fence. My current dog jumps 4½ft fence (3 ft fence, plus 2 ft of chicken wire on top, overlapping a bit.) as though it is nothing -- when her prey drive is fully activated. We're working on that. My next dog will definitely NOT be high energy.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I know that most of the time it's the owner that is theproblem. But some breeds have characteristics that I don't care for/aren't compatible with me.

Pugs or other brachy breeds: Not athletic enough. I do a lot of endorance activities with my dog.

GSDs: Just too "willing to bite" for me. Even a well-trained GSD can be really protective of its owner and property.

Edit: by "willing to bite" I mean other dogs, not people.


----------



## ben00x (Jun 5, 2012)

My dog's least favorite dog seems to be the Great Dane. He's never had a problem with any dog, ever, but for some reason whenever he sees a Great Dane while walking, he freaks out. Also, once at the dog park he was acting aggressive towards a Great Dane that had done absolutely nothing to him. I don't know why he acts aggressive towards them, though I guess he has only personally encountered the one at the dog park (the other few times were while walking). I don't think it's a size thing, because, though most of the dogs he plays with are around his size or smaller (he's about 85 pounds), he has gotten on great with larger breeds such as Malamutes and Newfoundlands just as well as with smaller breeds (one of his best buds was a Boston Terrier). 

As for me, I love dogs, though there are many breeds that I would never want to own for one reason or another, and I have met individual dogs that I just didn't like based on their demeanor and personality (just like with people).


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Sloth said:


> I know that most of the time it's the owner that is theproblem. But some breeds have characteristics that I don't care for/aren't compatible with me.
> 
> Pugs or other brachy breeds: Not athletic enough. I do a lot of endorance activities with my dog.
> 
> ...


GSDs (someone please correct this if it is wrong, please) were not originally a 'biting' (as a job, now) breed, the dogs I own, ACDs are actually 'bred' originally to bite, thus technically would be more apt to bite or otherwise use their mouth then a GSD, this also includes: labs & other sporting breeds bred to carry things in their mouths. Its up to the owner to teach any of these breeds to use their mouths CORRECTLY, I believe that a soft mouth is more about training then instinct. It's more about when NOT TO bite as opposed to when TO bite.

Hope that makes sense. Back to topic lol, sorry I got off :/ sometimes I ADD out :S

Here is my 'offical' list, not its more of a 'would never own' as opposed to 'least fav':
King Charles spaniels (lovely dog's, just too many health probs for me, it breaks my heart  )
Brachy breeds (same reason as above)
Pit bulls (too much of a chance of DA, & we are always going to be more then a one dog family)
GSDs/mal's & the like (their personalities are not compatible with me as a person)
Most toy breeds (just too small & delicate for my life style, plus around a ranch it's a safety issue)
BCs/kelpies/koolies (too much drive, OCD & ENERGY for me lol)

Again not to say that that one of those breeds might come along that is a good fit, Incan never know& will always keep my heart open .


----------



## ShibaLover (Jun 22, 2012)

My least favorites would be:
All toy breeds (never had any good experiences with them)
Pit Bulls( I know there are some good ones out there but I've met one to many that are aggressive)
German Shepherds (only the ones bred for the show ring)


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

Xeph said:


> That's not true. I've met many well trained Hounds. I still wouldn't own one, but I do admire many.


Very true! I love Hounds - they can be challenging (which I love) but you do have a lot of rewarding and Eureka moments! I think this is quite a mean thread ... lol. Personally I wouldn't have an aloof breed or dog - just don't fancy it. We like lots of cuddles. And for us especially right now as my middle girl is recovering from a ruptured disc op and she's so communicative and dealing with it so well by being with us.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

No, biting/bite inhibition isn't my issue with GSDs. I've known a crapton of GSDs, and they are extremely protective. That's the point I was getting at, not whether they technically bite or not. Every GSD I've met is ultra territorial and protective. Completely friendly with other dogs, but ready and willing to dominate any dog on its territory if it decides that dog is out of line. 

Super friendly with other dogs, yet quick to view another dog's action as a challenge instead of just rolling with the flow.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I love the spitz look, but they wouldn't be compatible with my lifestyle. And I would want a dog I could walk off leash with and I dislike drool so that scratches off most hounds. (Also their baying grates on my nerves. Like the actual noise itself not the duration of it if that makes sense). That being said, if I just knew "that's my dog!" then it is just meant to be 

My worst personal experience with a dog would probably be with a giant black lab. (Loud, growly, high energy, absolutely NO manners or training).


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Sloth said:


> No, biting/bite inhibition isn't my issue with GSDs. I've known a crapton of GSDs, and they are extremely protective. That's the point I was getting at, not whether they technically bite or not. Every GSD I've met is ultra territorial and protective. Completely friendly with other dogs, but ready and willing to dominate any dog on its territory if it decides that dog is out of line.
> 
> Super friendly with other dogs, yet quick to view another dog's action as a challenge instead of just rolling with the flow.


The same could be said for any working or herding breed, all of which have the ability to be territorial , ESP the LPD breeds many of whih will kill a strange dog if they get a chance.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

CptJack said:


> You know, I'm not a 'tiny dog' person, either, but I have to admit... I've seen some AWESOME Tiny Dogs. Like this Chi:


It's a super chi! Lol I love the zoomies near the end!


----------



## littleorphanmolly (Jun 18, 2012)

I can understand why this could be a touchy subject but I think if posted right it doesn't have to be. 

My favorite breed? Pugs...i have personally known four and loved their clownish laid back personalities. 

Least favorites? Hmm that is a hard one. Most of the breeds I say I don't like are exclusively because of looks. So (lovers of this breed forgive me please, nothing personal) I REALLY dislike poodles. I know it is a fickle reason. I also don't like shih zus. Again please forgive me. 

But just recently as I completed my quest for the perfect companion dog for my situation (had to be under 30 pounds) I actually adopted one that is on my don't like list! As my mother reminded me, it isn't the outside package that is important but what is inside. And I must admit that my shih zu caviler king Charles spaniel cross is proving to be a real sweetheart. Kind of reminds me of the movie shallow hall! I am not in love with her appearance but who she is proving to be in my family is amazing. 

Some of the best dogs I have ever known? A golden retriever...he was a rough pup but once he turned 3 he was the best dog that ever lived. Died from bloat. A black lab farm dog. Just a great dog. A collie amazing sweet gentle old girl. A few mutts...to me a rescued mutt is the best dog ever!!!

Oh and I love my cats. They have personalities for sure. One of my cats is very doglike and affectionate. I love their independence.


----------

